# Warcraft Film. Deleted Scenes die es nicht auf DVD als Extras geschafft haben



## Ctkoy (15. April 2017)

Ich hab mal ein Video gesehen wo der Produzent des Filmes (Duncan Jones) sagt, dass es auf der Special Edition Ursprung von Garona gezeigt wird. Weil ich die Special Edition Blueray besitze dachte ich mir ich frag den Mann mal aufm Twitter was nun mit der besagten Szene ist und er hat mir paar Geheimnisse verraten was alles leider auf dem Schnitttisch bleiben musste. Dachte vielleicht würde es jemanden noch interessieren, ich habe es gefeiert dass er da von paar Szenen sprach die eigentlich recht cool wären... 

 

https://twitter.com/CtKoYs/status/852566543816941569

 

voll der coole Typ eigentlich nahm sich einfach Zeit und hat mir paar Sachen erzählt


----------



## ZAM (18. April 2017)

Duncan ist halt als aktiver WoW-Spieler und Fan zu dem Projekt dazu gekommen und nicht nur ein eingekaufter Regisseur. Der hat 100% viel Liebe und Herzblut da rein gesteckt.


----------

